# Looking for a well started Russian tortoise



## SapphireSoda (Apr 19, 2021)

I am in the process of researching and getting everything I need so I can bring home my first tortoise. I was hoping to buy locally, but haven’t had any luck finding a breeder or rescue in Oregon. Are there any reputable sources online? Based on reviews, it looks like Backwater Reptiles is one to avoid.


----------



## Tom (Apr 19, 2021)

Contact @Carol S 

I've bought her babies and they are excellent.

We have a few others breeding them here now, but the usernames escape me at the moment...


----------



## SapphireSoda (Apr 19, 2021)

Tom said:


> Contact @Carol S
> 
> I've bought her babies and they are excellent.
> 
> We have a few others breeding them here now, but the usernames escape me at the moment...


Thank you, I’ll shoot her a message!


----------



## jsheffield (Apr 19, 2021)

If that doesn't work, check Craigslist... I've gotten three lovely RTs from people within a short drive who didn't want their torts anymore.

Jamie


----------



## pacific chelonians (Apr 19, 2021)

I have a really well started yearling captive bred available


----------



## SapphireSoda (Apr 19, 2021)

jsheffield said:


> If that doesn't work, check Craigslist... I've gotten three lovely RTs from people within a short drive who didn't want their torts anymore.
> 
> Jamie


Thanks, I’ve been looking a few times a day for the past few weeks. Nothing as of yet, but I keep hoping.


----------



## SapphireSoda (Apr 19, 2021)

Tortoisebreeder said:


> I have a really well started yearling captive bred available


I’m hoping for one a bit younger, but I’ll keep you in mind. ?


----------



## Jaschramm1318 (Aug 17, 2021)

SapphireSoda said:


> I am in the process of researching and getting everything I need so I can bring home my first tortoise. I was hoping to buy locally, but haven’t had any luck finding a breeder or rescue in Oregon. Are there any reputable sources online? Based on reviews, it looks like Backwater Reptiles is one to avoid.


My sweet 9 year old male Russian Tortoise Merlin is in need of a new loving home. We have to move to Maine and the climate will not be great for him. Please email me @[email protected]


----------

